# Four pole rod/flat fishing rack for sale



## Carl Hartmann (Mar 23, 2009)

Four pole flat rod rack for sale. 

Alluminum - Rubber cups to protect reels on top. 

Came off of Dodge Ram 

$50.00 firm 




Carl



[email protected]


----------

